# Newport Rhode Island



## STEVIE (Jul 1, 2012)

HI,
Friday night I was up late and tuned into RCI. At my surprise there were July and August 2013 weeks available. Actually, everyweek was available. I was stunned! I love Newport and have never seen this type of availability in the summer months before. I traded for a two bedroom for next July and I am thrilled. Today, I still see most weeks available for next summer. Do these weeks come available and I have missed it in the past? Anyway, I am happy. 
Sue


----------



## learnalot (Jul 1, 2012)

susgar said:


> HI,
> Friday night I was up late and tuned into RCI. At my surprise there were July and August 2013 weeks available. Actually, everyweek was available. I was stunned! I love Newport and have never seen this type of availability in the summer months before. I traded for a two bedroom for next July and I am thrilled. Today, I still see most weeks available for next summer. Do these weeks come available and I have missed it in the past? Anyway, I am happy.
> Sue



Hi Sue,  

I am glad for you but information about sightings in RCI really belongs in the Sightings forum.  Maybe a mod can move.


----------



## STEVIE (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi,
Your point is well taken. I didn't start this thread to inform others of the availability in Newport. I really just wanted to know if it is common to see Summer weeks available, as I had never seen them before. 
Sue


----------



## learnalot (Jul 2, 2012)

susgar said:


> Hi,
> Your point is well taken. I didn't start this thread to inform others of the availability in Newport. I really just wanted to know if it is common to see Summer weeks available, as I had never seen them before.
> Sue



I suspect these are fixed weeks deposited by the owners at about the 12 month mark.


----------



## ausman (Jul 2, 2012)

It is unusual to see them.

This appears to be a bulk banking by Wyndham, the timeframe is suspect since Wyndham usually adheres to the 8 mth or so out deposit date.

Summer weeks are usually snapped up by ongoing searches and do not show.


----------



## STEVIE (Jul 3, 2012)

I noticed they are all Friday checkin. I don't know if that means anything.
Sue


----------



## MaryH (Jul 6, 2012)

Have been at RI for the American Cup race staying at Hyatt Newport and took a quick look at Wyndham Long Wharf while I was there..  I don't think they are 100% full and it is 4th of July week .

Also was talking to someone and they said newport is okay but not as busy this year as last few year..  I was surprised I was able to book Hyatt Newport on points for the end of the American Cup world series race.


----------



## MaryH (Jul 6, 2012)

The lobster shack near Wyndham Long Wharf is great.  Bought 7 hardshell lobsters and dozen sand crabs for $70 plus the cooler for another $10 to take to friends I was visiting in RI.

Susgar, how many TPUs are the summer weeks?


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Jul 6, 2012)

MaryH said:


> The lobster shack near Wyndham Long Beach is great.  Bought 7 hardshell lobsters and dozen sand crabs for $70 plus the cooler for another $10 to take to friends I was visiting in RI.
> 
> Susgar, how many TPUs are the summer weeks?



*I don't think you meant Wyndham Long Beach but Wyndham Long Wharf which is in Newport RI.. Also, the lobster shack you are referring to, is that Aquidneck Lobster Co on Bowen's Wharf?


SBtS
*


----------



## STEVIE (Jul 6, 2012)

I reserved a July 2013 week for 34 TPU's. However, I noticed the next day, the TPU'S increased to 36 for the same week. Go figure.
Sue


----------



## regatta333 (Jul 7, 2012)

I am really surprised these were banked by Wyndham.  They usually give owners first crack at Wyndham inventory and Long Wharf is not even bookable by points owners until 10 months out.


----------



## e.bram (Jul 7, 2012)

What does Wyndham have to do with it? Maybe an owner deposited the TS unit?


----------



## STEVIE (Jul 7, 2012)

I don't know who deposited the weeks, but it does seem strange to me  that these summer 2013 weeks were able to be reserved before 12 months out. Believe me, I am thrilled I was able to secure a week for next summer, and our family is very excited because we love Newport. I looked today at RCI weeks and RCI portal through the Wyndham web site and I did see the same availability for Newport July 2013. But when I looked on Wyndham's site and wanted to trade with Wyndham points it was not available. I really don't understand this, because I am surprised prime weeks are available to RCI members before they are available to Wyndham members who want to do an internal trade. Is there a possibility that Wyndham owners see availability first for Wyndham trades in RCI? Very confusing.
Sue


----------



## learnalot (Jul 7, 2012)

susgar said:


> I don't know who deposited the weeks, but it does seem strange to me  that these summer 2013 weeks were able to be reserved before 12 months out. Believe me, I am thrilled I was able to secure a week for next summer, and our family is very excited because we love Newport. I looked today at RCI weeks and RCI portal through the Wyndham web site and I did see the same availability for Newport July 2013. But when I looked on Wyndham's site and wanted to trade with Wyndham points it was not available. I really don't understand this, because I am surprised prime weeks are available to RCI members before they are available to Wyndham members who want to do an internal trade. Is there a possibility that Wyndham owners see availability first for Wyndham trades in RCI? Very confusing.
> Sue



Most of the inventory there belongs to fixed week owners, especially summer weeks.  While it could be a bulk banking by Wyndham, I think it is also quite possible that multiple fixed weeks owned by the same person or persons were deposited directly to RCI at the interval in which they received maximum trading power.  I still think that this discussion should be taking place in the private sightings forum rather than here.


----------



## antjmar (Jul 7, 2012)

susgar said:


> But when I looked on Wyndham's site and wanted to trade with Wyndham points it was not available.


I looked a few days ago and they were available for exchange with Wyndham points I think a 2br was 224K "wyndham points" plus exchange fee thru RCI. 
But if you were able to get it directly from wyndham (unlikely)  it would have been 189K points.


----------



## STEVIE (Jul 7, 2012)

Sorry if I was confusing. You are right, the summer 2013 weeks were available through RCI weeks and through RCI Wyndham portal. However, the summer weeks were not available through Wyndham.
Sue


----------



## MaryH (Jul 8, 2012)

SailBadtheSinner said:


> *I don't think you meant Wyndham Long Beach but Wyndham Long Wharf which is in Newport RI.. Also, the lobster shack you are referring to, is that Aquidneck Lobster Co on Bowen's Wharf?
> 
> 
> SBtS
> *



SBtS,

Yeah wrote too fast and it was Wyndham Long Wharf.  It is literally across the street fairly close to the Inn part of Wyndham and where the tour boat goes out.


----------



## massvacationer (Jul 8, 2012)

Last week, I grabbed one of the 2013 summer weeks at Wyndham Longwharf via RCI.

I saw a sighting on the Wyndham Owners BBS ( forums.atozed.com )  and I confirmed one of the weeks.  At that time, every week in July and August was available - all with Friday check-ins.  

The OP on the atozed site confirmed the same exact  week that I did, and the week was still available after I confirmed it, as well.  So there were multiple weeks available for at least that same check-in date.

So, it was a pretty big bulk-type deposit.  I, too, am trying to figure out where it came from.

BTW:
We just returned from a long weekend at Long Wharf, that I was lucky enough to book with my Wyndham points.  The Resort is nice and they had a lot of stuff that my kids liked (pools, activities, etc.)  The Tall Ships were in Newport as well, so we had a good time checking them out (they were all docked and available for boarding and touring - a bunch were docked literally across the street from the resort!).  

We were in fourth floor in the main building (I think called the tower building).  These units are planned for renovation in the next year+ or so.  Nevertheless, our unit was in good condition and clean.  They have a very nice staff there.


----------



## antjmar (Jul 9, 2012)

As a wyndham points owner I am annoyed that these "bulk" deposits are made to RCI almost a year in advance. 
Sure I can also reserve using RCI but I have to use an extra 35K wyndham points and pay an exchange fee! In my case thats approx an extra $400.  Its still a great deal, but this should go to wyndham points owners at the 10 month mark first IMO.


----------



## massvacationer (Jul 9, 2012)

IMHO....They are unconverted floating weeks  (not points contracts) that were deposited to RCI.  I don't know who would own so many weeks.  If the POA owned them, I think they would rent them to cover the Maintenance plus generate a little extra income for the POA.   This is a long-ago sold out resort that was developed by Eastern Resorts in the late 1990s, which was later taken over by Fairfield.  So, I don't think these are developer owned weeks.


----------



## antjmar (Jul 10, 2012)

massvacationer said:


> IMHO....They are unconverted floating weeks  (not points contracts) that were deposited to RCI.  I don't know who would own so many weeks.  If the POA owned them, I think they would rent them to cover the Maintenance plus generate a little extra income for the POA.   This is a long-ago sold out resort that was developed by Eastern Resorts in the late 1990s, which was later taken over by Fairfield.  So, I don't think these are developer owned weeks.


Thanks never thought of that.   If I owned those weeks I'd  rent them out myself.

Off topic if anyone is interested this same resort (and a summer week) is for sale on e-bay starting bid $4500...


----------

